# 2002 Spec-v Suspension System



## jaguar17 (Feb 23, 2011)

Let me first start out by saying....I'm have no clue when it comes to cars. So forgive me if I ask stupid questions. My '02 Sentra SE-R Spec-V has been sitting for over a year, awaiting a motor replacement. I just replaced within the past couple months. I now have a problem with the suspension system. My mechanic told me the suspension has locked up from sitting so long and needs to be replaced. Can anyone explain what this means... "suspension has locked up"? Can it be fixed without replacing the whole system? Is it safe to drive like it is for a while? And how much does this cost on average? Oh one added note I'm the original owner to this car and have never had any suspension work done. So it is original. The motor died at 211,000 miles.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

"locked up"... thats a new one, not sure what he means by that, can you give any more details?, at 200,000 miles, its probably time to change out struts/shocks anyway... online you can find oem struts for $100ea & rear shocks for $68ea, or koni yellows (some modification required) or coil overs etc.... depends on what you want & $$ you want to spend


----------



## jaguar17 (Feb 23, 2011)

When I dropped the car off...I explained that for the first 15min. of driving the car it was really rough....like there wasn't a cushion feeling when I would hit a bump in the road. But after the 15 min. it feels normal. My thoughts were maybe the lubrication in the strut got warmed up....causing the car to ride smoother after it was driven for a while. You are right they need to be replaced however this particular mechanic quoted $1500. Sounds a bit high. When you replace struts/shocks, is there anything else that has to be replaced?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

$1500! so maybe $400-$500 in parts and a $1000 labor? wow! ... they are pretty easy change out yourself, but make sure you get a alignment afterwards. You might want to change out the boots, depending on their condition, maybe the strut mounts


----------

